# HD! Model 3 pictures in San Francisco!



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

All credit goes to reddit user: shineycode

Enjoy!


----------



## Badbada (Apr 24, 2016)

Added to my collection! Thanks


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Makes me miss San Francisco. If it wasn't so damned expensive....

Dan


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Damn, that car just keeps looking better and better  Silver for the win with me.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Makes me miss San Francisco. If it wasn't so damned expensive....
> 
> Dan


I agree, but jobs are very good in pay as well!


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Damn, that car just keeps looking better and better  Silver for the win with me.


SIlver all the way for me as well! Just a beuatiful finish on the car.


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

Gooofing around with the Dreamscope App tonight:


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

TE3LA said:


> Gooofing around with the Dreamscope App tonight:
> View attachment 216
> View attachment 217
> View attachment 218
> ...


If only Van Gogh lived in modern day San Francisco and drove a Tesla!

Dan


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Damn, that car just keeps looking better and better  Silver for the win with me.


@Trev,

No kidding!!! I started with the Silver and now the red....back to Silver back to red.....now I see these Silver Pics....
Maybe I need one of each!

Ski


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @Trev,
> 
> No kidding!!! I started with the Silver and now the read....back to Silver back to red.....now I see these Silver Pics....
> Maybe I need one of each!
> ...


And the good part about being not in the initial group (California) to be invited to configure, there should be tons of photos out from the delivered cars in all the colors by the time most people need to decide.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> And the good part about being not in the initial group (California) to be invited to configure, there should be tons of photos out from the delivered cars in all the colors by the time most people need to decide.


@MelindaV,

NOW your thinkin'!!!! Great minds think alike 
Tho.......I might see another color I like and that would 'muddy the waters' even more! Lol
This two year wait is going to kill me....my wife says she's never seen me so excited about anything...
Then my kids yesterday said Mom! Dad spent 2 hours yesterday watching Videos of Teslas!!!!
(I was watching Mikes 3,000 km trip from Alberta to Disney in LA with his family and his P85 through your neck of the woods you mentioned)......Great Vid.

I did spend all day at the lake with them Saturday kayaking, fishing, barbequing, and making s'mores so it's all good!!!!

Ski


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @MelindaV,
> 
> (I was watching Mikes 3,000 km trip from Alberta to Disney in LA with his family and his P85 through your neck of the woods you mentioned)......Great Vid.
> 
> Ski


as long as you don't pick up his pronunciation of 'Or-e-gone'


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

Yall probably have seen this already, but there are a whole bunch of great mock-ups on TMC of Model 3 in a bunch of different colors:

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...endering-of-model-3.67503/page-7#post-1521521


----------

